# Lost AT2 E last seen above pyrite, Gore canyon



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey Brant - those AT2's are hard to find. I've got one lurkin somewhere's in Bear Creek. Might be up at Gore this weekend if Bailey Drops so we'll keep our eyes peeled. Bet its somewhere near the splat rock about 200 yards below pyrite.


----------

